# TPMS - Telephone Preference Management Service



## rulefan (Feb 6, 2018)

Not to be confused with TPS - Telephone Preference Service - http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/

Beware of cold calls from this company (using many different numbers usually starting 020...).
It is a scam. They will ask you to confirm your debit card bank details and 'renew' your registration which is free.
Alarmingly they seem to have a good knowledge of your details. After a lot of prompting they told me the sort code, expiry date and a couple of digits of the account no asked me to confirm the rest. Fortunately it was a bank account I had closed some months ago. They insisted they needed to confirm my details so that my 'protection' registration would continue for another 12 months. They continually implied that they 'worked closely' with TPS
I asked them for their head office number so I could check. Eventually they gave up and rang off.

I rang the number given 0203 630 5457 which is in fact TP*M*S. The number that called me was 0116 304 0637 which turns out to be 'unregistered' and not available.

TPMS claimed that the call was bogus but that they do provide a (very vaguely described) call blocking service for Â£21.99.

Edit. Just had another call from them. Not knowing about the previous call they told me I had had the introductory free trial for some time and had I been getting any cold calls. I said yes and as the trial showed it didn't work told them to remove my data.
The conversation ended with them putting the phone down with the implication they intended to make the charge.

Both my old and new banks have confirmed that any attempt to take money from the account will bounce and be directed to the bank's fraud dept.


----------

